# Sox sudden illness



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

It’s been an upsetting day. Sox got up this morning and did a huge pee. I didn’t think much off it as he’d drunk a fair bit on his walk last night as it was quite warm. 

Came home at lunch and he was leaking urine, drinking lots and squating but only dribbles were coming out. This continued all afternoon.

I took him to the vet this evening she said his bladder is spasming. She’s taken a ursine sample and needs to send it off. Her tests showed a little extra protein but not much else. He is losing urine in his sleep. 

He has anti spasm meds. This literally came on in 24 hrs. He’s eating and playing but does seem uncomfortable.


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Oh no Poor Sox. I hope the vets manage to find out what the problem is and arrange treatment so Sox is back to his usual self very soon.x


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

karenmc said:


> Oh no Poor Sox. I hope the vets manage to find out what the problem is and arrange treatment so Sox is back to his usual self very soon.x


Thank you x


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh no! You and your poor boys don't have much luck do you 
Hope it all gets resolved easily. What a weird issue.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sarah H said:


> Oh no! You and your poor boys don't have much luck do you
> Hope it all gets resolved easily. What a weird issue.


It's so strange.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Sending best wishes to you and Sox. I hope it is resolved quickly.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Fingers crossed for you all and also a restful sleep.

Did the vet have any idea what might have caused it?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

MissKittyKat said:


> Fingers crossed for you all and also a restful sleep.
> 
> Did the vet have any idea what might have caused it?


She did mention stones I have a feeling she might do but didn't want to panic me.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh no, I hope he gets sorted out soon. Poor boy.


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

Hope he makes a swift recovery


----------



## Mum2Ozzy (Dec 21, 2020)

Oh no poor Sox! Fingers crossed meds will help. I hope you won't wait long for results; I think ours were in next day x


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh dear poor Sox it must be very uncomfortable for him 

Fingers crossed the meds help and he feels better soon


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Double cuddles.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh no … poor Sox 

Hope he’s back to normal fast.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Oh poor Sox and poor you! 
He might 'just' have a bladder infection and it's making him so uncomfortable his bladder is spasming. For your own sanity, you could do a homemade belly band for him tonight to keep him and his sleeping area dry. Just make sure to change it often enough that he doesn't urine scald his belly.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just thinking … OH is currently undergoing tests for bladder stones … possibly caused by his high levels of uric acid (and gout which he has in a big toe joint but can occur in shoulders).

Could there be a connection for Sox with his recent shoulder problem?

Would show up in bloods.

Might be worth mentioning to the vet?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Just thinking … OH is currently undergoing tests for bladder stones … possibly caused by his high levels of uric acid (and gout which he has in a big toe joint but can occur in shoulders).
> 
> Could there be a connection for Sox with his recent shoulder problem?
> 
> ...


Poor OH. It's definitely possible it's been a strange week.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Poor OH. It's definitely possible it's been a strange week.


Yes, gout is excruciating, apparently 

He's had high levels for years but meds had kept it at bay. Unfortunately, he had to stop them for chemo as they clash and restarting can cause a flare … he's struggled to get back to the status quo, though he seems to have turned the corner now … fingers crossed … but stones may have formed in the meantime.

I did a quick Google and dogs can be affected, it seems.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Poor Sox, and poor you.
Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Yes, gout is excruciating, apparently
> 
> He's had high levels for years but meds had kept it at bay. Unfortunately, he had to stop them for chemo as they clash and restarting can cause a flare … he's struggled to get back to the status quo, though he seems to have turned the corner now … fingers crossed … but stones may have formed in the meantime.
> 
> I did a quick Google and dogs can be affected, it seems.


His shoulder seems better today. It's all very odd I had kidney stones years ago and they were awful.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Poor Sox, hope he's feeling more comfortable soon.Hope you get the test results back quickly,so that you know what you are dealing with.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Oh no poor Sox  hope he’s better soon


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I was talking to my son yesterday and from his description it sounds as if he might have a kidney stone. 

Do hope Sox feels better soon. Isla had a UTI recently which soon was sorted with a/b’s. Nothing like Sox though, just her politely tapping on the bedroom door at 3.30am so she go out for yet another wee


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Aww poor Sox, get well soon!


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh poor boy! Hope he's better soon!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Hope Sox is better soon.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Aww Sox, hope he's back to normal soon poor lad xx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Good grief. Hope he's feeling better now. XXX


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone he’s managed to sleep all night I’ve got up a couple of times to check on him. I’m going to take him down the field.


----------



## edinoodle (Oct 18, 2019)

Poor Sox, hope he feels better soon, hope he enjoys his walk


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

How's Sox this morning?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> Thanks everyone he's managed to sleep all night I've got up a couple of times to check on him. I'm going to take him down the field.


Good that you all got some sleep. Fingers crossed Sox is better soon.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

The Schnauzer boys and I send you lots of hugs and ......


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Only just seen this. hope Sox is feeling better today.


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

Poor Sox. He seems to have hit a rough patch. I hope he get better soon


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> How's Sox this morning?


He's still having trouble tinkling but not leaking as much. Slept all night without wanting to go out.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Hope Sox is back to his old self soon x


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Hope it is nothing serious. For leaking (Candy frequently empties her bladder when asleep) I use a bit of vet bed on top of a waterproof bed and she stays bone dry and cleaning up is minimal.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Blitz said:


> Hope it is nothing serious. For leaking (Candy frequently empties her bladder when asleep) I use a bit of vet bed on top of a waterproof bed and she stays bone dry and cleaning up is minimal.


Lucky he isn't leaking as much today. He's still squatting for ages.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am sorry I have only just seen this , I do hope he is feeling better soon and you can find out what the problem is soon


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Hope Sox feels better soon x


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

XXXXX


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Awful night he’s leaked all night. We were outside 3 times. He normally is upstairs but won’t come up which is fine but I’m guessing because he’s so uncomfortable. I’m going to call the vet again surely he should be on antibiotics not just the anti spasm tablets.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Sox  I'm so sorry to read this @Boxer123 - definitely a chat with the vet this morning. I hope he improves very soon, love to you all xx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Did he just have a urine test taken?

Id ask for bloods as well if so, and also an ultrasound. 

Ive got to the point where i tell my vets what i want done. Im paying after all.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Poor Sox. He's really going through the mill lately, isn't he? 

Definitely have another word with the vet.

Sending Get Well Soon, Sox vibes your way.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Aw, Sox, you need to get better and stop worrying your hoomum.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

He’s going in for X-rays now I’ve just phoned my boss crying how embarrassing. I’m terrified there is something nasty in there.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Sox  holding you, Sox and Loki in my thoughts, Boxer xx


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear he's not well 
Don't be embarrassed about crying, dogs are family, and you love him.

Sending good vibes your way
xxx


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

He’s having bloods, ultra sound and X-ray.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Keeping everything crossed for Sox.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Poor you. Fingers crossed they can spot and sort it easily x


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Poor Sox, bladder problems are so uncomortable, he has my sympathy. Hugs for you and belly rubs for Sox when he's home.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thinking of you all.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

ForestWomble said:


> Thinking of you all.


(((((((Big hugs)))))))
Fingers and paws firmly crossed.


----------



## Mum2Ozzy (Dec 21, 2020)

Massive hugs from us, get well soon Sox!


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Hope the investigations find out what's going on and that it can be treated successfully.Sending best wishes to you all.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> He's having bloods, ultra sound and X-ray.


xxxhugsxxx to you and Sox


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Everything crossed and take care.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Still waiting  they phoned about two hours ago. Bladder looks fine, kidney markers slightly high, they wanted to look at his prostate.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

The Schnauzer boys are keeping paws crossed it isn't something serious. 
They hope it won't be long before you're able to cock your leg again and have a pee in comfort..


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> The Schnauzer boys are keeping paws crossed it isn't something serious.
> They hope it won't be long before you're able to cock your leg again and have a pee in comfort..


The pee mail is just piling up.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> Still waiting  they phoned about two hours ago. Bladder looks fine, kidney markers slightly high, they wanted to look at his prostate.


That's good news that his bladder looks good. 
Prostate would make sense given his age and that he's intact, and it's an easy fix. 
Fingers crossed it's "just" prostate


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> That's good news that his bladder looks good.
> Prostate would make sense given his age and that he's intact, and it's an easy fix.
> Fingers crossed it's "just" prostate


What would the problem be ? I'm just shocked how we have gone from having an iron bladder to this. Little Loki is quiet today.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> What would the problem be ? I'm just shocked how we have gone from having an iron bladder to this. Little Loki is quiet today.


Enlarged prostate is fairly common in older boys who are intact. It's benign, called benign prostate hypertrophy, but it can make them really uncomfortable because the prostate is squeezing the urethra. 
I've had to neuter a two older guys because of prostate issues. It's the quickest, easiest fix, less testosterone shrinks the prostate right down. They both did absolutely fine and never had any issues afterwards.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Enlarged prostate is fairly common in older boys who are intact. It's benign, called benign prostate hypertrophy, but it can make them really uncomfortable because the prostate is squeezing the urethra.
> I've had to neuter a two older guys because of prostate issues. It's the quickest, easiest fix, less testosterone shrinks the prostate right down. They both did absolutely fine and never had any issues afterwards.


Let's hope it's that although Sox would be so upset at the loss of his furry tea bags.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> Let's hope it's that although Sox would be so upset at the loss of his furry tea bags.


They make inserts


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Sending virtual hugs x


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> Let's hope it's that although Sox would be so upset at the loss of his furry tea bags.


Can always go with chemical castration if they think it's a prostate thing. I know of dogs who have had that done instead of a castration. Obviously depends on what's wrong as I'm not a vet!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

He's home they don't know what it is bloods and urine samples normal. They have taken a sample of the prostate for tests. I didn't really understand the car park was so busy I've asked for the vet to call me as it was the nurse. He's still on anti spasm and pain killers.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Poor Sox  I hope you get some answers


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

Poor Sox. Hopefully the painkillers make him more comfortable. 
Such a worry for you, just remember to look after yourself too x


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just checking in for an update and sending more Positive healing vibes. In the meantime, I hope the pain meds help him feel more comfortable.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Hope Sox feels more settled tonight 

Love to you


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

The vets just called. Essentially his prostate was larger than it should be so they have taken some samples and sent them off. If they are clear it could be a nerve issue. So worried. He’s been outside for a pee but won’t eat.


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Hope Sox has a more comfortable night. Sending our love to you and the Boxer boys.x


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Big hugs to everyone in the @Boxer123 family x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Come on Sox, have your tea and a big recovery sleep. Hope you're okay @Boxer123 xx


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Fingers crossed it's something that can be treated and Sox can be back to normal very soon. 

*HUGS*


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Ahh, bless him.Hope you all get a comfortable night.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Just seen this thread, so sorry Sox is poorly! hope the results come back quickly and you both have a comfortable nights sleep tonight x


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Poor boy is probably feeling a bit poked and prodded and any stay at the vets can be stressful …. Hope he settles enough to enjoy some supper and a settled night (and you and Loki too, of course ).


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

He’s had some chicken and a wee. Hopefully we can get some shut eye.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Poor boy is probably feeling a bit poked and prodded and any stay at the vets can be stressful …. Hope he settles enough to enjoy some supper and a settled night (and you and Loki too, of course ).


He was like this last time took a while for him to be back to normal.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Poor boy. Has he got pain relief?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Poor boy. Has he got pain relief?


Yes anti inflammatories although I'm struggling to get them in him tonight.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

With tuna, corned beef or cheese?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

JoanneF said:


> With tuna, corned beef or cheese?


I've managed to get the anti spasm tablets in with chicken but he's not hugely interested he's really spaced out.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> I've managed to get the anti spasm tablets in with chicken but he's not hugely interested he's really spaced out.


Is it Loxicom? Could you put it in some yoghurt for him to lick? That's a favourite for mine, just a teaspoon of yoghurt and they're anybody's


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Woody will have any meds stuffed into a banana or covered in Kong squirty cheese or from my finger which is covered in pate x


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Hope you get the results quickly. Poor lad. Must be hard for you seeing him so uncomfortable


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

He’s had a good night got up once for a wee but no leaking.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Such a worrying time for you and poor Sox is such a sensitive boy ,he'll pick up on your worry.

Hope the results come back very soon


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

rona said:


> Such a worrying time for you and poor Sox is such a sensitive boy ,he'll pick up on your worry.
> 
> Hope the results come back very soon


The vets said he's such a good gentle boy.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

That’s going to make it so much easier for him to take his medicine and get better faster


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Poor Sox. He's such a sensitive boy I'm not surprised he's stressed by the whole ordeal. Hopefully he'll feel better today. Fingers crossed for you all x


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

He's been for a walk and had fun. He seems normal except the drinking and peeing. He's had his meds now.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Glad to hear he's feeling better @Boxer123. Do you know how long it will be before you get the test results back?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Cleo38 said:


> Glad to hear he's feeling better @Boxer123. Do you know how long it will be before you get the test results back?


She said the first part of next week I'm just so worried if it's prostate cancer the prognosis isn't good.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> She said the first part of next week I'm just so worried if it's prostate cancer the prognosis isn't good.


Try to remain positive, I know it's so difficult but don't start looking stuff up online as it never really helps. When Kato had to go in for his second op (blockage due to eating stuff again!) I was in bits. The wait was horrible but I took Archer out & tried to do nice things to take my mind off it. Luckily Kato is a strong youngster & was fine even hours after major surgery ..... just me who was a mess!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Cleo38 said:


> Try to remain positive, I know it's so difficult but don't start looking stuff up online as it never really helps. When Kato had to go in for his second op (blockage due to eating stuff again!) I was in bits. The wait was horrible but I took Archer out & tried to do nice things to take my mind off it. Luckily Kato is a strong youngster & was fine even hours after major surgery ..... just me who was a mess!


Sounds like loki he bounces back from surgery so quickly. I just want to know what we are dealing with. This time last week he was fine.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> Sounds like loki he bounces back from surgery so quickly. I just want to know what we are dealing with. This time last week he was fine.


Oh he does & he loves being at the vets! When I went to collect him he came running out & I burst in to tears. Not just a few but bawling .. so embarrassing


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Waiting is so hard. All paws crossed here.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

He's had a nice day still having issues not 100% himself. He's eating well and enjoying his walks.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

(I'm liking all of your post except him still not being 100% himself...the rest is brilliant)


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Great news to hear that Sox has had a nice day with Loki. Fingers crossed the vets come back with positive news on how to get him back to his usual self.x


----------



## edinoodle (Oct 18, 2019)

How is Sox now? Hope he’s feeling better and you get positive news from the vets soon


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

edinoodle said:


> How is Sox now? Hope he's feeling better and you get positive news from the vets soon


He's much the same he's happy in himself but still struggling to pee and drinking loads. They showed me how to help him empty his bladder it feels hard and he is trembling. Today I came home from work he was excited and just started to wee and didn't notice. He's still drinking a lot.

No results yet I'm starting to get frustrated. This time last week he could hold his pee for 12 hours if it was raining. Enjoying his walks and food.

Can anyone recommend bedding ? He's sleeping on the sofa with a plastic sheet and blankets but soaking through the blanket (I get up to change it in the night) but he's getting sore from it going on his skin.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Sox  Could you put some inco pads down for him? I guess they are like puppy pads but possibly more absorbent as they are for people. They are super absorbent though, can take well over a litre...

Fingers crossed for some results soon.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Sox  Could you put some inco pads down for him? I guess they are like puppy pads but possibly more absorbent as they are for people. They are super absorbent though, can take well over a litre...
> 
> Fingers crossed for some results soon.


The problem is he won't just lie on them he wants a blanket on top I do have some I've tried. The sofa is safe but he's leaking on himself if that makes sense.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Boxer123 said:


> The problem is he won't just lie on them he wants a blanket on top I do have some I've tried. The sofa is safe but he's leaking on himself if that makes sense.


What about vet bed? Soft, easy to wash and absorbent


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Teddy-dog said:


> What about vet bed? Soft, easy to wash and absorbent


I have thought of that are they more absorbent ?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Boxer123 said:


> I have thought of that are they more absorbent ?


I'd still put a sheet underneath but definitely more absorbent then a blanket. I use them in the van and they don't get soaked by the big hairy wet dogs! They absorb the dampness really well and dry super quick too! I wash them and they are almost dry when they come out the machine


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

I've only just seen this. Poor Sox and poor you.
I hope you get some answers soo. Knowing that there is something wrong but not knowing what you are dealing with is the worst because you just feel so helpless. Everything crossed for you both!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Teddy-dog said:


> I'd still put a sheet underneath but definitely more absorbent then a blanket. I use them in the van and they don't get soaked by the big hairy wet dogs! They absorb the dampness really well and dry super quick too! I wash them and they are almost dry when they come out the machine


That sounds good I'd need a couple and wash on rotation.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Dimwit said:


> I've only just seen this. Poor Sox and poor you.
> I hope you get some answers soo. Knowing that there is something wrong but not knowing what you are dealing with is the worst because you just feel so helpless. Everything crossed for you both!


Thank you.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

When Georgina used to pee in her sleep I bought her a couple of vet beds. One on her bed whilst the other was in the wash. They actually only need a quick wash and if you lay them flat on a clothes horse dry very quickly. 

Underneath the vet bed I put an adult size incontinence bed pad which I'd bought online from (I think) Age UK. Later I found that the baby cot pads from Asda were just as good and much cheaper.

Hope that helps!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

You could try a belly band with a sanitary napkin since they're designed to wick moisture away. 
I'm surprised you haven't had any results yet. If it were me I'd be calling and making a pest of myself


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> You could try a belly band with a sanitary napkin since they're designed to wick moisture away.
> I'm surprised you haven't had any results yet. If it were me I'd be calling and making a pest of myself


I'm just a bit worried about a belly bad until we know what we are dealing with I'm thinking better out than in ? I don't know. I will phone tomorrow. We are just waiting on results from prostate. So far partial results no bacteria. TBH she normally calls after hours.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> When Georgina used to pee in her sleep I bought her a couple of vet beds. One on her bed whilst the other was in the wash. They actually only need a quick wash and if you lay them flat on a clothes horse dry very quickly.
> 
> Underneath the vet bed I put an adult size incontinence bed pad which I'd bought online from (I think) Age UK. Later I found that the baby cot pads from Asda were just as good and much cheaper.
> 
> Hope that helps!


It does thank you.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I do as @Magyarmum does, you'll want something under the vet bed as it doesn't absorb hugely but the good thing is it keeps them dry.
Tilly goes through phases of going in her sleep.

My old dogs UTI didn't show up on any tests, even when cultured.
Ended up being tested for everything that caused dilute urine (he wasn't even drinking more) and being referred to a specialist for kidney scans etc.
Eventually he started weeing tiny amounts with blood in and only then was he put on antibiotics.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Arny said:


> I do as @Magyarmum does, you'll want something under the vet bed as it doesn't absorb hugely but the good thing is it keeps them dry.
> Tilly goes through phases of going in her sleep.
> 
> My old dogs UTI didn't show up on any tests, even when cultured.
> ...


If these tests don't show up anything I was going to ask about antibiotics. They did say his prostate is enlarged which would cause issues.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> I'm just a bit worried about a belly bad until we know what we are dealing with I'm thinking better out than in ? I don't know. I will phone tomorrow. We are just waiting on results from prostate. So far partial results no bacteria. TBH she normally calls after hours.


It's still out with a belly band, you just have more control over where the pee goes  
That way he wouldn't be laying in his pee with his whole body, just part of it, and the sanitary napkin (or incontinence pad) would absorb most of it. 
You'd still have to change it frequently - every few hours during the day and at least once a night, but it might help with urine scalding and at least keep it to a smaller area.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> It's still out with a belly band, you just have more control over where the pee goes
> That way he wouldn't be laying in his pee with his whole body, just part of it, and the sanitary napkin (or incontinence pad) would absorb most of it.
> You'd still have to change it frequently - every few hours during the day and at least once a night, but it might help with urine scalding and at least keep it to a smaller area.


Poor Sox


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Boxer123 said:


> If these tests don't show up anything I was going to ask about antibiotics. They did say his prostate is enlarged which would cause issues.


I hope you get a plan of action soon. It is horrible seeing them struggle to go.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> I'm just a bit worried about a belly bad until we know what we are dealing with I'm thinking better out than in ? I don't know. I will phone tomorrow. We are just waiting on results from prostate. So far partial results no bacteria. TBH she normally calls after hours.


I agree, if he's already getting sore from urine on his skin you're best avoiding belly bands.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I was thinking it would reduce the area of skin being scalded. Instead of laying in a wet bed, he can have just one area be wet. If combined with a sanitary pad or incontinence pad that are made to wick moisture away it would reduce the scalding even more. 

One of our oldies had to wear belly bands at night. We had babies at the time and just used a diaper on the dog too held in place with a belly band. If I remember right we also used diaper cream on the dog LOL. 
It was important for the dog though because he found it very distressing to be incontinent, and not wetting his bed made a huge difference for him mentally.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> I was thinking it would reduce the area of skin being scalded. Instead of laying in a wet bed, he can have just one area be wet. If combined with a sanitary pad or incontinence pad that are made to wick moisture away it would reduce the scalding even more.
> 
> One of our oldies had to wear belly bands at night. We had babies at the time and just used a diaper on the dog too held in place with a belly band. If I remember right we also used diaper cream on the dog LOL.
> It was important for the dog though because he found it very distressing to be incontinent, and not wetting his bed made a huge difference for him mentally.


Sox is getting upset. We managed a dry night last night which was good.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

It's a tricky one, horrid for all concerned. My preference would be for vet-bed with absorbent pads underneath to save his skin. The barrier cream's a very good idea!
That's great that he had a dry night last night. 
Bobby's a bit sprinkly in the day again.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> It's a tricky one, horrid for all concerned. My preference would be for vet-bed with absorbent pads underneath to save his skin. The barrier cream's a very good idea!


He might kick off the cream I will definitely get the vet beds. I do hope this isn't long term he's all out of sorts.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 484090
> 
> 
> He might kick off the cream I will definitely get the vet beds. I do hope this isn't long term he's all out of sorts.


Sorry Sox is still not feeling well. I hope the vet comes back with a solution very soon. I think I would be going down the belly band route, together with some kind of absorbent pad as a temporary solution at night time, might be more comfy for him and easier to manage for you too. Pet wipes to help keep his belly from getting sore too?
Sending hugsx


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Sorry Sox is still not feeling well. I hope the vet comes back with a solution very soon. I think I would be going down the belly band route, together with some kind of absorbent pad as a temporary solution at night time, might be more comfy for him and easier to manage for you too. Pet wipes to help keep his belly from getting sore too?
> Sending hugsx


Pet wipes are a good idea I've been sponging him down.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Anything to make life easier, Wilko's are quite thick and don't tear easily, not bad price point either, PAH are expensive I wonder if the unscented, water based baby wipes might be cheaper and just as effective (b&m, home bargains etc)? I think they are about £1 ish?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> I have thought of that are they more absorbent ?


I always used Vetbed for litters of pups and for my PRT bitch who became incontinent.

It works by letting moisture soak through, but then holding it there and not allowing it to rise back up, so the dog stays dry.

It isn't cheap, but it really works.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Rafa said:


> I always used Vetbed for litters of pups and for my PRT bitch who became incontinent.
> 
> It works by letting moisture soak through, but then holding it there and not allowing it to rise back up, so the dog stays dry.
> 
> It isn't cheap, but it really works.


Sounds perfect I need him comfortable.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

All paws crossed here. Must be so awful not having any answers yet. XXXX


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Rafa said:


> I always used Vetbed for litters of pups and for my PRT bitch who became incontinent.
> 
> It works by letting moisture soak through, but then holding it there and not allowing it to rise back up, so the dog stays dry.
> 
> It isn't cheap, but it really works.


That's what I suggest as well.

A vet bed made the world of difference to Georgina because although the underneath of the vet bed and the disposable pad it was on was soaking wet Georgina was as dry as a bone.

https://www.petnhome.co.uk/veterinary-bedding-c-11.html


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Hoping you and Sox had a better night and that you get some (good) news from the vet today.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kaily said:


> Hoping you and Sox had a better night and that you get some (good) news from the vet today.


We slept all night until 6 I've been trying to take him out later at night so he can settle. He was still damp this morning I need to get the vet beds.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> We slept all night until 6 I've been trying to take him out later at night so he can settle. He was still damp this morning I need to get the vet beds.


Shop around for them. Some suppliers are cheaper than others for exactly the same product. They last for ever,

I was so distraught after Georgina died I gave hers to the local dog rescue.

Gwylim has one on his bed even though he's never been incontinent. In winter it's lovely and warm for him to snuggle into. He gets very cross when Grisha decides to lie on it so I might have to buy one for him as well


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hope you get some news today. xxx


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Paws crossed for positive news today


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Test results still aren’t back I called at lunch


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> Test results still aren't back I called at lunch


Do you know what tests they're running? 
If his prostate is enlarged, that needs to be addressed, it can be pretty uncomfortable. They should at least be addressing that part.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Do you know what tests they're running?
> If his prostate is enlarged, that needs to be addressed, it can be pretty uncomfortable. They should at least be addressing that part.


They took samples from his prostate yes all other tests; kidneys, urine, bloods have come back negative.

Would the castration help the prostate is that the next step?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> They took samples from his prostate yes all other tests; kidneys, urine, bloods have come back negative.
> 
> Would the castration help the prostate is that the next step?


That's great news that everything came back negative. 
They're likely checking the prostate to make sure it's normal and the enlargement is benign, which it very likely is 

Yes, you would neuter for benign prostate enlargement it's the easiest fix. And it really is easy. I know you haven't had the best luck with your boy's danglies, but there's no reason why he shouldn't have a totally normal castration and be fine  
Some people faff around with chemical castration and implants, but personally I wouldn't bother. He's done all his growing, his personality is set, you don't want to breed him, there really isn't much downside to castration at this point.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> That's great news that everything came back negative.
> They're likely checking the prostate to make sure it's normal and the enlargement is benign, which it very likely is
> 
> Yes, you would neuter for benign prostate enlargement it's the easiest fix. And it really is easy. I know you haven't had the best luck with your boy's danglies, but there's no reason why he shouldn't have a totally normal castration and be fine
> Some people faff around with chemical castration and implants, but personally I wouldn't bother. He's done all his growing, his personality is set, you don't want to breed him, there really isn't much downside to castration at this point.


I would be happy if it was that Sox is more sensible than Loki I doubt he'll cause his insides to fall out on a Saturday night.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> I would be happy if it was that Sox is more sensible than Loki I doubt he'll cause his insides to fall out on a Saturday night.


His neuter would be totally different than Loki's. They won't ever go near his insides, the incision doesn't even go through the abdominal wall. It's a really easy op for the dog. I mean, some dogs milk it for all it's worth, but it's literally a skin-deep cut


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> His neuter would be totally different than Loki's. They won't ever go near his insides, the incision doesn't even go through the abdominal wall. It's a really easy op for the dog. I mean, some dogs milk it for all it's worth, but it's literally a skin-deep cut


Sox will he is quite attached to his furry teabags.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> Sox will he is quite attached to his furry teabags.


LOL he's a boxer, his 'teabags' don't even have fur!  
We had a great dane neutered and his scrotum filled with fluid (fairly normal) and he would lay on his back with a pack of frozen peas sitting between his back legs. I swear he liked it! It was summertime...


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

O2.0 said:


> LOL he's a boxer, his 'teabags' don't even have fur!
> We had a great dane neutered and his scrotum filled with fluid (fairly normal) and he would lay on his back with a pack of frozen peas sitting between his back legs. I swear he liked it! It was summertime...


I had a vision of that and it really made me laugh.

Roll on summer, I might give it a go….


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> LOL he's a boxer, his 'teabags' don't even have fur!
> We had a great dane neutered and his scrotum filled with fluid (fairly normal) and he would lay on his back with a pack of frozen peas sitting between his back legs. I swear he liked it! It was summertime...


Ha ha don't give Sox ideas.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I would have him castrated, without a doubt.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

O2.0 said:


> he's a boxer, his 'teabags' don't even have fur!


That reminded me - years ago we met a guy with a young white boxer. He was beside himself with horror because it was summer and he was having to apply generous amounts of sunscreen to his boxer's boy bits (you know where, I just went for the alliteration there ...)


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

JoanneF said:


> That reminded me - years ago we met a guy with a young white boxer. He was beside himself with horror because it was summer and he was having to apply generous amounts of sunscreen to his boxer's boy bits (you know where, I just went for the alliteration there ...)


Gwylim was the first male dog I've ever owned. One night not long after I'd bought him, he snuggled up next to me in bed. In the dark I started to stroke what I thought was his nose only to realise to my horror it was actually his willie


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> Gwylim was the first male dog I've ever owned. One night not long after I'd bought him, he snuggled up next to me in bed. In the dark I started to stroke what I thought was his nose only to realise to my horror it was actually his willie


That is why I prefer bitches!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Magyarmum said:


> Gwylim was the first male dog I've ever owned. One night not long after I'd bought him, he snuggled up next to me in bed. In the dark I started to stroke what I thought was his nose only to realise to my horror it was actually his willie


Likewise with Bobby! The first time I saw his willie in it's full glory I nearly rushed him straight to the vets! Years of nursing hadn't prepared me for THAT!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Blitz said:


> That is why I prefer bitches!


I had bitches for donkey's years and know exactly what to do when it comes to "lady" problems. Even having had Gwylim for over 7 years and Grisha for 3 years, I'm still not comfortable dealing with their "boy bits"


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Years of sheath cleaning duty at the horse barn has desensitized me to pretty much all of the boy stuff. Boys are just gross LOL


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Magyarmum said:


> I had bitches for donkey's years and know exactly what to do when it comes to "lady" problems. Even having had Gwylim for over 7 years and Grisha for 3 years, I'm still not comfortable dealing with their "boy bits"


Bobby had a little spell of not fully retracting, he was due his booster so we got him checked by the vet. She said he had a hair trapped in the sheath that was causing the problem and quickly restored him to normality. It's now OH's job to sort him out if it happens again, not that it has for ages now.
Boys can be tricky, can't they!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

O2.0 said:


> Years of sheath cleaning duty at the horse barn has desensitized me to pretty much all of the boy stuff. Boys are just gross LOL


Yeah that would definitely desensitise you!
Your comment about boys being gross made me laugh as I said exactly the same thing on FB and my comment got removed because it was promoting sexism  I did appeal pointing out it was about dogs on a dog page (managed by me) and it got put back up. 
What are you like? Sexist and you call your dog by derogatory names :Jawdrop :Hilarious


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Sarah H said:


> What are you like? Sexist and you call your dog by derogatory names :Jawdrop :Hilarious


Do we really want to re-open that can of worms?  
We all know I'm one of *those* people who calls her muttdog a methpuppy swamprat and we know that make me the most awful of people :Angelic:Angelic


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Do we really want to re-open that can of worms?
> We all know I'm one of *those* people who calls her muttdog a methpuppy swamprat and we know that make me the most awful of people :Angelic:Angelic


Sox isn't massive keen on you at the moment for suggesting he lose the crown jewels

Still no bloody results. On the plus side he had a good night last night slept fron9-5:30 and didn't leak at all.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Sox isn't massive keen on you at the moment for suggesting he lose the crown jewels
> 
> Still no bloody results. On the plus side he had a good night last night slept fron9-5:30 and didn't leak at all.


Bobby says he won't miss them, they're more trouble than they're worth and he's just as much a boy without his. He was nearly 7 when they parted company.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> Sox isn't massive keen on you at the moment for suggesting he lose the crown jewels
> 
> Still no bloody results. On the plus side he had a good night last night slept fron9-5:30 and didn't leak at all.


Ha ha! 
Honestly, if that's the route you end up having to take, no worries. I've never known a dog to miss them 

I'd be peeved about no results still. They could at least be giving you some idea of how to proceed. It's a good think he's more comfortable, I'd be even more peeved if he was still uncomfortable.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> Sox isn't massive keen on you at the moment for suggesting he lose the crown jewels


Liked for this and



Boxer123 said:


> On the plus side he had a good night last night slept fron9-5:30 and didn't leak at all.


^^^This. Let's hope no news is good news when it comes to the test results.



SusieRainbow said:


> Bobby says he won't miss them, they're more trouble than they're worth and he's just as much a boy without his. He was nearly 7 when they parted company.


Max never missed his, either. The men of the house made a song and dance about it though. Anyone would think it was them having the surgery. :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Bobby says he won't miss them, they're more trouble than they're worth and he's just as much a boy without his. He was nearly 7 when they parted company.


Same age as Sox I'm sure he will be fine he's just so sensitive.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Same age as Sox I'm sure he will be fine he's just so sensitive.


Poor boy!
Bobby does seem to take most things in his stride, short as it is.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Poor boy!
> Bobby does seem to take most things in his stride, short as it is.


 You should see Sox after GA such drama.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> You should see Sox after GA such drama.


Bobby's first thought after his GA was FOOOOD!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Bobby's first thought after his GA was FOOOOD!


Oh no sox couldn't eat not even boiled chicken he just sat on the sofa swaying. Loki it's like he was never under. He just gets on.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Magyarmum said:


> Gwylim was the first male dog I've ever owned. One night not long after I'd bought him, he snuggled up next to me in bed. In the dark I started to stroke what I thought was his nose only to realise to my horror it was actually his willie


----------



## Mum2Ozzy (Dec 21, 2020)

I totally panicked when our rabbit reached sexual maturity and his testes descended i called my partner at work and cried down the phone that rabbit has tumor they were just way too big for him!


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Mum2Ozzy said:


> I totally panicked when our rabbit reached sexual maturity and his testes descended i called my partner at work and cried down the phone that rabbit has tumor they were just way too big for him!


Random fact - hamsters have the biggest testicles compared to their body size, they are huge especially in the warmer months!

Woody feels for Sox as he loves showing his off and would miss em!


----------



## Mum2Ozzy (Dec 21, 2020)

MissKittyKat said:


> Random fact - hamsters have the biggest testicles compared to their body size, they are huge especially in the warmer months!
> 
> Woody feels for Sox as he loves showing his off and would miss em!
> 
> View attachment 484176


I can well believe it, my partner had hamsters when he was still living with parents - poor boy hamster looked really odd!


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

I hope you get the results back soon.

All this penis stuff people are relating is why my husband doesn't want a male dog :Hilarious I try to convince him it's not much different from a female, but not so sure myself any more! lol.
When the cats were in heat when they were younger they would get me to stroke them while I was asleep and slowly rotate their bodies around so I was stroking... somewhere else. Shocking behaviour!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

The good news it's not cancer everything is clear yay. So we are going to try medication to shrink his prostate if that doesn't work castrate. If that all doesn't work it may be neurological so we will need to be referred. He's thrilled not that you would know by his face.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Yay! Great news. Well, not ideal in that he still has an enlarged prostate but great anyway.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Great news


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

@Boxer123 hope you can start to breathe again now and have a little rest x


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

Great news on the test results. Hopefully the medication works and Sox is back to his normal self soon


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Yay for no cancer! 
Hopefully the meds kick in soon and he's back to himself soon


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad to hear the good news


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Yay no cancer!! Great news. Fingers crossed the meds work and if not you’ll have to break it to him that he’s having the snip :Bag


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Mum2Ozzy said:


> I can well believe it, my partner had hamsters when he was still living with parents - poor boy hamster looked really odd!


Not as big as a budgie. I noticed a bloke in the swimming pool with very tight little swimming trunks and they were called budgie snugglers.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Thank you everyone much relief I just hope we get him sorted out. He’s had a good day no leaking we will see what tonight brings.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Such good news!

Oh believe me, he won't miss his furry plums, he will still lick his bits in the middle of the night and then kiss your face.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

So relieved for you. Hope he has a good night tonight xx


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Sarah H said:


> he will still lick his bits in the middle of the night and then kiss your face.


:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

A second dry night. He's quite happy this morning.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> The good news it's not cancer everything is clear yay. So we are going to try medication to shrink his prostate if that doesn't work castrate. If that all doesn't work it may be neurological so we will need to be referred. He's thrilled not that you would know by his face.


That's fantastic news - must be such a relief for you


----------



## edinoodle (Oct 18, 2019)

Glad to hear the good news and fingers crossed the medication helps and solves the issue for good!


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 484191
> A second dry night. He's quite happy this morning.


Lovely boys:Kiss:Kiss
So pleased to hear Sox is improving.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Fantastic news! :Joyful


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Great news! :Joyful


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Brilliant! Fingers crossed for no more wet nights.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

3dogs2cats said:


> Brilliant! Fingers crossed for no more wet nights.


I felt bad last night he wanted to get in my bed and I had to send him on his way. He doesn't often but sometimes he likes a cuddle.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> I felt bad last night he wanted to get in my bed and I had to send him on his way. He doesn't often but sometimes he likes a cuddle.


Oh bless his heart well hopefully his meds do the trick and he will be dry from no on. When I had a leaky girl and despite extensive tests vets couldn`t find the cause I brought a king size waterproof mattress sheet to place over the whole of the duvet then covered it with vet bedding so she could still sleep on the bed, at night she slept between myself and husband so we just pulled the sheet away from our sides of the bed and she slept her in her waterproof nest, worked a treat just throw the vet bedding in the washing machine next day, wipe over the sheet and replace with vet bedding that had been washed and dried form previous night. Obviously you won`t need to worry as Sox is going to be dry and fine from now on just thought I`d mention what I did in a leaky dog who loved our bed situation.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

3dogs2cats said:


> Oh bless his heart well hopefully his meds do the trick and he will be dry from no on. When I had a leaky girl and despite extensive tests vets couldn`t find the cause I brought a king size waterproof mattress sheet to place over the whole of the duvet then covered it with vet bedding so she could still sleep on the bed, at night she slept between myself and husband so we just pulled the sheet away from our sides of the bed and she slept her in her waterproof nest, worked a treat just throw the vet bedding in the washing machine next day, wipe over the sheet and replace with vet bedding that had been washed and dried form previous night. Obviously you won`t need to worry as Sox is going to be dry and fine from now on just thought I`d mention what I did in a leaky dog who loved our bed situation.


If it was loki I'd have to because he spends all night in my bed, sox rarely does he prefers his own room sometimes he gets in walks on me sleeps for 30 minutes the bogs off.


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Fantastic news!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well what a relief. I hope the meds help him.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Another dry night. He went out to pee at 9 and didn’t get back up until 5 which was good. Went to pick up his prostate meds and nearly fainted at the cost.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> Another dry night. He went out to pee at 9 and didn't get back up until 5 which was good. Went to pick up his prostate meds and nearly fainted at the cost.


Will have have to be on it permanently?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

lorilu said:


> Will have have to be on it permanently?


No thank god or I'd have to sell a kidney he is insured I'm hoping it's all covered.










He has no worries.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> No thank god or I'd have to sell a kidney he is insured I'm hoping it's all covered.
> 
> View attachment 484223
> 
> ...


Right. and that is the most important thing, after all. XXX


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

lorilu said:


> Right. and that is the most important thing, after all. XXX


He's very happy at the moment I think he's feeling better.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> He's very happy at the moment I think he's feeling better.


Ahh, bless him.Keeping fingers and paws firmly crossed here for him.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Glad he's getting better each day. No he has no worries, where as you have a few more grey hairs!!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

margy said:


> Glad he's getting better each day. No he has no worries, where as you have a few more grey hairs!!


So many !


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So glad to read about Sox’s results and how much better he’s doing. Yipppeee for dry nights too. Hope you’re doing okay xx


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Another good night he slept until 6:30 before needing a wee. We are off to a doggy adventure park today. Probably a waste of more money as I doubt they will use the equipment but we will see.


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

Glad Sox is feeling better. Hope they enjoy the adventure park


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ECT said:


> Glad Sox is feeling better. Hope they enjoy the adventure park


They are although not using the equipment. Loki met a puppy who was going to class next door and quite liked him.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

An update and some questions.

Sox has stopped leaking urine his stream (for want of a better word) is a lot better. 

What’s worrying me is he’s still drinking loads so is still weeing a lot. He’s been tested for nearly everything have we missed something?

Will having him castrated effect his relationship with Loki? They get on so well. Sox is top dog for example he will sometimes push loki out the way and take his toy. Loki just accepts it and gets another or stares at me until I get it back.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> An update and some questions.
> 
> Sox has stopped leaking urine his stream (for want of a better word) is a lot better.
> 
> ...


Jack's BFF was drinking and seeing a lot with a problem with the parathyroid … and calcium/magnesium deficiency as a consequence


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack's BFF was drinking and seeing a lot with a problem with the parathyroid … and calcium/magnesium deficiency as a consequence


Something to ask the vet about. They did bloods and ultrasound nothing was picked up. In himself he's good but drinking a lot.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Something to ask the vet about. They did bloods and ultrasound nothing was picked up. In himself he's good but drinking a lot.


Depends what they were looking for … worth mentioning though, yes


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Meds side effect?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Nonnie said:


> Meds side effect?


It's possible I did think maybe that. The drinking started at the same time as peeing. He's always drunk a lot compared to loki but this seems excessive.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> It's possible I did think maybe that. The drinking started at the same time as peeing. He's always drunk a lot compared to loki but this seems excessive.


Is he on Ypozane?

Excessive drinking and peeing are common side effects.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> Will having him castrated effect his relationship with Loki? They get on so well. Sox is top dog for example he will sometimes push loki out the way and take his toy. Loki just accepts it and gets another or stares at me until I get it back.


I very much doubt it will. Sox really won't change personality and attitude getting neutered at his age. He's been an intact dog his whole life, his personality is set, none of that will change. 
I've had a lot of older dogs neutered and never seen a personality change from it. 
Our old great dane (the bag of frozen peas one) was a 100% true alpha dog intact, and remained so after he was neutered. One of the few dogs Bates would defer to and not be a dipshit with.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Nonnie said:


> Is he on Ypozane?
> 
> Excessive drinking and peeing are common side effects.


Yes he is although the drinking started before that would make sense now.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> I very much doubt it will. Sox really won't change personality and attitude getting neutered at his age. He's been an intact dog his whole life, his personality is set, none of that will change.
> I've had a lot of older dogs neutered and never seen a personality change from it.
> Our old great dane (the bag of frozen peas one) was a 100% true alpha dog intact, and remained so after he was neutered. One of the few dogs Bates would defer to and not be a dipshit with.


I was more worried loki might start picking on him. It was a 3am thought last night something else to worry about. I can't cope with fighting dogs.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Why not try him with the superlorin implant first? 
I have to say it hasn't changed Bobby's character at all, or his relationship with Reena which is very amiable, though she can be a bit bossy with him.


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Just posting to say I'm glad Sox is feeling better!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Why not try him with the superlorin implant first?
> I have to say it hasn't changed Bobby's character at all, or his relationship with Reena which is very amiable, though she can be a bit bossy with him.


This could be an idea. Sox is a bit bossy with Loki who doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> This could be an idea. Sox is a bit bossy with Loki who doesn't seem to mind.


Just to clarify, we went straight for castration with Bobby because of his heavy scent marking. It really helped.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Superlorin might not be an option with prostate issues. I'm not sure, best to talk to the vet about it. But really, I wouldn't worry about his personality and relationship with Loki. 
If anything, being in pain and uncomfortable will cause a relationship strain, but the castration won't.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Superlorin might not be an option with prostate issues. I'm not sure, best to talk to the vet about it. But really, I wouldn't worry about his personality and relationship with Loki.
> If anything, being in pain and uncomfortable will cause a relationship strain, but the castration won't.


Loki is very sensitive of Sox when he's ill or after an operation. I think he knows sox is a drama queen.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sox is 100% back to himself. His shoulder is also better. What a carry on glad I'm insured.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Great to see.


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

Yay! What great news! So glad he's all better x


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Great to hear!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Yay so glad he’s back to normal!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That's brilliant @Boxer123 great update.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Nice to see Sox Happier again.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Nice to see Sox Happier again.


Well he still has to put up with pupper but everything else is good.


----------

